# Autumnprairie's Kidding Tread......... Blitz, Bambi



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

First up is Annie, since I think she will kid before Whitney and Blitz who are due???  Bambi is due April 27th or May 27th and Brownie is due July 2nd so this thread will be months long 

Annie is 3-4 years old I know that this is her 3 kidding and her last kidding was with Billy who is pictured with her 


Here is Annie in October 











And Annie today











I have a question back on October 18th I asked if she was PG then because of discharge some said maybe some said she was probably in heat. Do you think she is going to last until March 18th?
how many do you think she will have?


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 22, 2012)

I say she will have 3 and she should have them on my birthday 3/17! I could probably come up with some good names too if she makes it to that day!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> First up is Annie, since I think she will kid before Whitney and Blitz who are due???  Bambi is due April 27th or May 27th and Brownie is due July 2nd so this thread will be months long
> 
> Annie is 3-4 years old I know that this is her 3 kidding and her last kidding was with Billy who is pictured with her
> 
> ...


I think she will have two. Yes, I think she will last until then. Do I get a baby if I am right?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

she is so small, but yet so big.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck with her, I say two.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay babies!! Her & Coco can kid together. Coco's due 3/10 or so.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure come get one


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is a picture of the sire. This is Jack he is 14 months old he was 10 months in this picture





He loves to play with Molly, my have they grown


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2012)

Notice how in the last picture,




Autumnprairie played a mean trick on Annie.  She gave her a skateboard, but it is WAY too big and there are NO wheels on it.  So Annie just lays around on the 'skateboard' instead wishing for a smaller one with wheels so she could get around better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Notice how in the last picture, Autumnprairie played a mean trick on Annie.  She gave her a skateboard, but it is WAY too big and there are NO wheels on it.  So Annie just lays around on the 'skateboard' instead wishing for a smaller one with wheels so she could get around better.


my new steps are not skateboards


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2012)

We should build one for her out of a similar set of "steps".


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish, that would be great! Get a baby goat, and get to see you. Hmm... :/ I wish.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe I could bring one on the plane when I come up in May to see my grandson graduate.  I could sneak Autumnprairie in a carrier too.  Oh wait, she wouldn't fit.  I could call her a companion and get a companion ticket.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Maybe I could bring one on the plane when I come up in May to see my grandson graduate.  I could sneak Autumnprairie in a carrier too.  Oh wait, she wouldn't fit.  I could call her a companion and get a companion ticket.


I would  that! Get a baby, and see one of my friends that I would love to meet!  That would be so awesome! I would love to see how much we really are alike.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Annie, you are up!   Brownie is done.  YOUR TURN!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

So they will be 3 does right, lol.  I'm thinking pink.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Annie has decided to keep hers inside, so I get to see her get bigger and bigger she is way past waddling I will try to get a picture today of her.
Whitney and Blitz are starting to get bigger udders but who knows when they will kid.
Knowing my luck they all will kid on the same night just to make me crazy


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

If Annie gets any bigger we are going to need to tie a string to her tail to keep her from floating away.  She looks like a hot air balloon.  Poor little thing.  And she isn't due for two more weeks?  YIKES.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I think Annie has decided to keep hers inside, so I get to see her get bigger and bigger she is way past waddling I will try to get a picture today of her.
> Whitney and Blitz are starting to get bigger udders but who knows when they will kid.
> Knowing my luck they all will kid on the same night just to make me crazy


 Well I hope that they don't. That would be crazy for you. Can't wait to see pictures. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

I think Annie has BOOM!  I'm not sure but her udder is twice the size it was yesterday and she didn't eat her food this afternoon.  AND she's running around hollering and has goo coming out of her bottom.  PLUS, she's keeping to herself except to follow me around.  SHE NEVER FOLLOWS ME AROUND.   Could it be this afternoon or this evening.  

I tried putting her in the kidding pen three times but she managed to sneak out.  SO I put her in the mommy pen.  She seems happier there.  I'm keeping a close eye on her till Autumnprairie comes back.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, need to go and check ligaments.  In my excitement I forgot.  BRB.  Ligaments?  Ligaments?  I can't find no stinkin' ligaments.  There are supposed to be ligaments?  Go Annie, go Annie...

But not before Autumnprairie gets back!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 4, 2012)

Where is Autumnprairie? I have news that I want her to know about.  I hope Annie can hold off until she gets back.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

Just went to town for the afternoon.  If you post she will probably see it...  The miracle of the modern I-Pod.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Just went to town for the afternoon.  If you post she will probably see it...  The miracle of the modern I-Pod.


Oh ok.  Yup gotta love technology. Thank you. So what all about Annie? Still the same?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2012)

Twins  but one is preemie and no chance to live.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

Sigh,  one and a half.  

I started Annie on antibiotics and I gave her some vitamin B.

She had a really hard time with the first baby.  Just didn't seem to be able to push the baby out.  I had to go in and help her.  

"Oh PLEASE!  Get this over with!"






The normal baby's presentation was normal.  He is beautiful.  

Them she really started to bleed heavily from the cord.  I was worried when the bleeding just kept going and going.   I clamped it off with an umbilical clamp.  I was so glad when the bleeding stopped right away, but not before it scared me spitless. 

I got some very cute pictures of him trying to find her teats on the wall.  

Come on, where is the milk?  






I know it's here somewhere...





And of course his first picture.





The second baby was born not quite still born but should have been.  He weighed less than a pound.  It had a deformed face and umbilical hernia it had eyesockets and only one eye had an eyeball.   The placenta was brown and smelled really bad so I thought it was dead and decaying.   I didn't realize till I examined it an hour later that it was warm still had a heartbeat.  It didn't ever breath.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sigh,  one and a half.
> 
> I started Annie on antibiotics and I gave her some vitamin B.
> 
> ...


 Sorry you lost one. The surviving boy is handsome.  Hoping Annie is able to recover well.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry Annie had such a hard birth experience.       I hope she gets through it good.  The little survivor is sure a cute little guy.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish Autumnprairie had been able to be there.  I told Annie to wait.  She wasn't listening.  The baby is SO CUTE!  Annie is a good mommy too.  We were both hoping for triplets.  Annie looked so HUGE.  I wonder why she had one tiny baby and one big baby though.  Her due date was a couple weeks away.  SO maybe she was bred twice?   Anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 4, 2012)

What a pretty little one! Congratulations!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty baby.  Sorry about the other one


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Twins  but one is preemie and no chance to live.


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_photo_5.jpg


Oh my gosh too cute! I really am sorry that the one didn't make it.  At least one did, and he is too cute! WHat are you going to do with him? Congrats.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry about the one that didn't make it. 

That boy sure is cute though!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm really sorry you lost one but the buckling sure is cute!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh dear!  I hope Autumnprairie doesn't take offense.  I've nicknamed her baby.  I can't help it.  He doesn't have a name yet.  He's kind of blue roan colored and he's cute and tiny and sort of perky and mischievous.    And his front legs have black hair on them and then there are socks (hair sticks out above his little black boots.   He can sit in the palm of my hand.  I keep picturing him with a pacifier in his mouth.  It just popped into my head and I can't erase it.   He has a teeny tiny little baby voice.  He's just so darned cute.    Now it's all I can think of to call him.  

He's just so...  smurfy.   So I call him 'Baby Smurf'!   There,  I said it.  He even has a little white hat and a little shirt!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 8, 2012)

Cutie! I lol at him trying to find the milk in the wall. They'll try to find the milk anywhere when they first come out lol. 

Sorry you lost one


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

That little smurf it the cutest little thing you ever saw.  He's the kind of baby, you just want to pick up and cuddle.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

he is for sale pm if you are interested


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a CUTE baby.  He's very sweet and quiet.  And gentle.  

Earlier, I was holding the baby because I had to check him out.  He's not feeling really good so I had to give him a couple shots.  I think the cold wet weather was hard on him last night so I gave him some B vitamins and a BoSe shot.  His mama was looking everywhere for him and calling him.  Baby doesn't cry out for his mother.  So Annie can't find him.   But, every single mother goat came over to sniff him where I was sitting and left.  

Mama came over and sniffed him.  She walked right up to Annie and kept nickering to her.  Annie doesn't know Mama very well so she didn't seem to get the message.  SO Mama, in her usual undiplomatic Herd Queen fashion,  pushed her and kept pushing her till she started over to where I was.  When she was going the right direction, Mama stopped.  If she wandered off, Mama started again.  Finally Annie got near where I was and Mama left her alone.   

Later this morning, Baby played with Polka and Dot today.  It was SOOOO cute.  There is a huge hole in the yard.  Polka and Dot were playing head butting games,   near the hole.   Not serious, just play butting.  Baby wanted to play too.  He went over and clearly they saw him coming.  They both jumped in the hole and softly played with him at his height.  He was leaping around and "butting" them as hard as he could.  There they are,  twice his height, standing in a hole so he is face to face with them and every so softly barely touching him with their little velvety soft noggins.  And he is going for it.  It was like watching a cotton ball smashing against a couple sponges.  'Flouf, flouf, flouf.'    It is amazing that two tiny young babies could recognize an even tinier younger baby and respond to his size by ratcheting down the speed and level of the game for him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this just the cutest baby or what?  He can practically fit in your pocket!  He's like Charmin.  Squeezably soft.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be back I need to go get collect pictures of the next ups 
Whitney is finally gaining weight since the the azeala fiasko. I think all she is due at the end of March maybe early April.

Blitz is another I have no idea but Bambi my spoiled brat is due April 26th


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will be back I need to go get collect pictures of the next ups
> Whitney is finally gaining weight since the the azeala fiasko. I think all she is due at the end of March maybe early April.
> 
> Blitz is another I have no idea but Bambi my spoiled brat is due April 26th


 More pictures. Hurry back.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

Whitney looks like she is up next











Blitz 











last but not least is Bambi the Bratt


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

More babies! Can't wait. What are the babies going to be? (what was daddy)


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 16, 2012)

Whitney kidded today while Autumnprairie was at work.  I was outside working on a chicken coop and Whitney would not be quiet.  I went over thinking she just wanted to eat.  She was all hunched up and had a big udder.  You would have thought the world was going to end.   I got the kidding kit and my camera and sat with her.  She got all quiet and sweet and we sat together in the baby pen.  











She had all the classic signs.  No ligaments, big udder, goo coming out the back,  Tail arched up.  Every time she had a contraction her back would arch and she would scrunch up her back.  She finally laid down and started pushing.  She had a very difficult time and couldn't push out the baby. She pushed for about 35 minutes and her perineum stretched quiet a lot but not quite enough.  The head was WAY too big.  I helped her but she gave one big push and the babie's head tore her perineum.  I tried my best to guide it out so it would do a minimum of damage.  

She didn't try to clean the baby,  great big healthy doeling, so I suctioned it, put betadine on the umbilical cord, dried it up a bit and bundled Whitney up to take her to the vet for stitches.  She didn't bleed much.  On the way to the vet in the front seat of my pickup she stood up and decided it was more comfortable to sit her big butt on my shoulder.  She cleaned her baby the whole 15 minute drive to the vet with her placenta hanging over my shoulder and her butt square on the tip of my shoulder.  The baby stood under her nursing.  

The vet said she didn't need stitches as the tear didn't go through to her rectum.   He gave her a shot of oxytocin and sent her home.  On the way home she laid on my front seat and her baby draped herself in my lap.  Maternal bliss reigned once again.  

Here is a picture of mother and baby.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 16, 2012)

Way to go!  A happy ending after all.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, beautiful. So happy for you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

next up is Blitz and Bambi more pictures to come


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 22, 2012)

I love your avatar. So where are more pictures? You know you love me.


----------

